# Opinions need. To shave or not to shave????



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I love a shaved face. Try it. If you don't like it it grows back all too fast.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I vote SHAVE! It will take time to adjust to the look. If you don't like it, you can send them to me while their hair grows in. I _promise_ to send them back home to you....maybe!:biggrin1:

ETA, Just spoke to my dh, he said he'll MAKE me return them!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think you should shave them and then decide. If you don't like it, it will grow back quickly. I like a shaved face...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You know how long it took for me to decide to shave Molly's face!!! And now I hate it when it's not soft and velvety!!!! Like everybody says, it takes a day or two to get used to but if you don't like it it'll grow back!
How about if you leave Gucci's moustache, and just do MiuMui's face?... 1 of each LOL!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I vote shave too... I think they would look cuter!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I vote to keep them as is, because they look absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

They are tooooo cute!! I love the fluffy puppy look! It looks like you are on top of the brushing which has been an issue in my house. If you can keep 'em brushed, keep 'em fluffed!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd shave - that way you get both looks: smooth.for the first few weeks, and then fluffy again! It does take a bit of getting used to, but it reminds me that Poppy is an adult despite the fluff. She always seems more comfortable, too.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I vote shave 

I have a poodle and a bichon. I've kept the bichon in full "show trim" for years and she's really suffered with begin wet under that long hair on her muzzle. She was fighting yeast infections on the lip folds around her mouth and was itchy and miserable with that for years. 

Recently, mostly because she's pretty old and not tolerating grooming very well anymore, I took her face really short, like a #4 backwards short on her muzzle and chin, trimmed her head way down with a #B snap on comb and her body with a #0 snap on comb. Still fluffy but a whole lot shorter than she's ever been. 
She looks a little weird to me, but man, she's happy and the yeasty skin has dried up and cleared to healthy pink skin. 

She also has lost that "dirty dishrag" smell that having a long mustache/beard can have. 

I did poodle her once LOL. She has a very broad muzzle and cheeks so looked pretty ridiculous but her yeast cleared up that one time, too.

Anyway, long explanation, but if you shave and hate it, you can grow it back and know for sure which one you prefer.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I vote shave! You can see their cute faces better.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

They are simply adorable as is! You could try it...but I think YOU need to figure out how you want their doo's. I think the poodle face is more distinctively elegant when clean shaven; and it is the traditional style. But I've seen a lot of different styles in cuts and color, and dress...have fun and enjoy.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I vote shave! I used to get so excited on grooming day that I would get to see my babies pretty faces again. I know it's personal preference. I gotta say, though, I get a little cranky with people who keep facial hair on their females. They are not old italian women-they don't need a moustache! When I see that-I automatically think-there must be a facial deformity hidden under that hair....!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I plan on taking them hiking a lot in the summer and fall and lots of swimming in the pool so I want a very short cut on them as they may be getting daily baths. That's why Im thinking a shaved clean face would be better. I might put Miu Miu in this trim. But I'm still Kind of nervous. Hehe



Don't know what I'm going to do with Gucci tho. He's always been my fluffy ball. Maybe shaved down completely with a Mohawk from his head to tail. He was in that trim once before but wasn't shaved down completely and had a full muzzle.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LOL. Love that cartoon pic. 

I vote shaved too. Go for it. It will always grow back.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Their big day is next Tuesday! All that fluff is coming out. The groomer facebooked me and asked if I really wanted to shave Gucci and his face. Lol. He's been going to her for 2 years and I have always requested a fluffy face. I hope I don't chicken out by Tuesday. :chicken:


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Don't worry, they will look cute with a shaved face...... and if you REALLY don't like, it won't take long for it to grow back, so you got nothing to lose


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Anytime I hear this question I always say SHAVE IT! Why cover up a pretty face?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> LOL. Love that cartoon pic.
> 
> I vote shaved too. Go for it. It will always grow back.


Love the cartoon also. Looks like the lady at the beginning of 101 dalmations. So cool. 

I still vote shave. Did you do it? Wasn't their appt. Yesterday? Dyin to know.


Nevermind-yep, I can read. Duh NEXT tuesday


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I've always had my Spoos, male or female, with shaved faces. There are few things as elegant as a Poodle muzzle. IMO.

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Patiently awaiting the "big reveal" after next Tuesday's grooming!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You mean next Tues hasn't arrived yet? Which next Tues? WTH?  OY! _*taps acrylic nails on counter top impatiently*_

LOL. I want to see that shaved face! :aetsch:


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I vote for a shave, too. As Poodle Rick says, a long poodle muzzle is the epitome of elegance.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Gucci got a bath last Tuesday and hubby looked at him while he was still wet and said I hope his face doesn't look like that after he's shaved. Lol. That's why I'm nervous about it again cuz Gucci definitely looked very funny when his face was wet. I thought it might reassemble a shaved face. 

But I think I'm still doing it. I want to kiss a smooth face for once. Hehe


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

It will grow back much faster then you thought possible so don't worry if you don't like it in under a month you be going man that grew back fast


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Go for it. Like to see their beauty under all that hair!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have always love the mustache look on poodles, but my DH wants our girls with shaved faces. So I have to vote "leave it!" Your babies look so adorable!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Like everyone says, try it shaved, it grows fast. Have a long time client with black toy poodle that always has had a bichon/teddy bear type face, you know the "don't make my poodle look like a poodle" type. Ladies she visits at nursing home convinced her to shave Chloe's face. She looked cute, it lasted the one groom, and in no time she was back to her full fuzzy face again. No harm in checking it out, but I do love the Asian style face on your red poodle. Awesome.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I vote shaved!!! We tried to keep Jippy with a fuzzy face and when he went to the groomer oops she shaved his face ( guilty mom told her to, dad wanted the mustache) he looks sooo much better shaved!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Dropped the babies off at the groomer's at 2:30. Waiting very patiently for the groomer to call and tell me they are ready to be picked up. Super nervous about how Gucci is going to turn out. Hubby told groomer to shave everything and just leave a Mohawk. She asked him if we should leave bracelets on him and hubby said no. Hubby said short short short ears too. She then asked him if he wanted his ears shaved or with fluff. I couldn't bare to hear the rest so I'm not sure if Gucci's gonna have any hair left on him or not. Lol


----------



## Fjo2833 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Love the fluffy*

We always kept Sweeney with a furry face. He just looked so cute. We haven't decided what to do with our new guy Sawyer. He will probably get a shave down to get back to his pretty white fur so we will have time to think about it.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I love a fluffy face too. I've been thinking about it for a year and finally got the courage to tell the groomer to shave his face this time. But hubby's shaving everything off of him. He was my fluffy teddy bear. Now he's going to be naked. Might be the last time I let hubby make any decisions at all. Lol


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Be sure and post pictures. I wonder if ill ever get the nerve to shave my Margot's little face.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

My babies said:


> I love a fluffy face too. I've been thinking about it for a year and finally got the courage to tell the groomer to shave his face this time. But hubby's shaving everything off of him. He was my fluffy teddy bear. Now he's going to be naked. *Might be the last time I let hubby make any decisions at all. Lol*


That's too drastic........ lol

It is one thing to shave the face and leave the rest nice and fluffy and to shave of all....... and I don't like mohawks..... so I would have been on the phone to the groomer straight away..... haha..... 

But whatever, I am sure he will be cute  Make sure to post pictures  

Is it only Gucci that is being shaved or Miu Miu too?


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Grandma's Boys said:


> Be sure and post pictures. I wonder if ill ever get the nerve to shave my Margot's little face.


She would look beautiful with a shaved face


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Shave! They are cute now but I love the shaved face on poos


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

*BEAUTY & the BEAST*

Miu Miu turned out sooooooo cute. This was my picture that I turned into the groomer



And this is the beautiful result 














And this was hubby's instructions to the groomer. He asked for the mohawk to run half way through his body, with no bracelets, shaved face, shaved ears, and shaved body. OMG! He doesn't even look like a poodle anymore. LOL





They are different looking but still my babies


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Omg!!! They are too cute!!! How adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

They are so cute! I love their shaved faces.... 

Did you ask for her to be blue?


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> They are so cute! I love their shaved faces....
> 
> Did you ask for her to be blue?


I asked for purple. It looks bluish purple. Might be the lights. It makes it look more blue than purple. She looks adorable and she knows it. She prances when she walks.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

My babies said:


> She looks adorable and she knows it. She prances when she walks.


haha... 

What does Gucci think about his haircut? On that last pic he looks like he is trying to hide behind Miu Miu... the poor little guy


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I think it's _fabulous _Gucci and MiuMiu are so uniquely styled!! I just can't over the incredible job the groomer did on Miu, she looks so much like the poodle in the illustration! I'll bet that little hottie is strutting her stuff, she _should!!_ So should your groomer, she is amazing. Honestly, I hardly recognized Gucci in his new style, I like his clean shaven face a lot! He looks like such a sweet dude. _ Fun, fun, fun_ to see, and so worth the wait!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> haha...
> 
> What does Gucci think about his haircut? On that last pic he looks like he is trying to hide behind Miu Miu... the poor little guy


That's what I was thinking too. He usually sits up straight for his pics. Maybe he knows that he looks ugly. Lol. 

Hubby calls them beauty and the beast. I blame it on hubby. Lol 

Gucci looks so different. He was so fluffy and now he's naked. But a least bath time will be quick now


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Tell him he's not uggly  
But guess he might feel a bit "unusual", seeing as he used to have more fur....... and he knows that his sister is stunning since probably everyone is telling her that 

I'm sure he will get used to the "naked" sensation pretty soon..... and it will grow back in no time


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> I think it's _fabulous _Gucci and MiuMiu are so uniquely styled!! I just can't over the incredible job the groomer did on Miu, she looks so much like the poodle in the illustration! I'll bet that little hottie is strutting her stuff, she _should!!_ So should your groomer, she is amazing.


She is awesome. I love her. She'll do anything that I ask. Sometimes I just tell her to surprise me. The last time I asked her to surprise me she gave Miu Miu a flower on her butt


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Omg!!! Love it!! Both of them!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Babies Passed out


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Love!!!!!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

They look so cute with their faces shaved! When I brought Ryker home,
I was adamant that I didn't want him to have a shaved face. The breeder talked me into letting her do it before I took him home. His face has been shaved ever since, and so has Cash's.

The look darling! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I think they both look very cute. Great thing about poodles, the hair grows so fast, you can try all different styles.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Of course it's only 40 degrees today. They were both shivering when they went outside this morning. Pass couple of days we were in the 70s and 80s. They were so hot that they would lay with me in the sun to tan for only a few minutes then they would find a shaded spot on the grass or underneath the deck or underneath my lounge chair or go inside the gazebo. And now that they are naked wee have 40 degree weather :mad2:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My babies said:


> Of course it's only 40 degrees today. They were both shivering when they went outside this morning. Pass couple of days we were in the 70s and 80s. They were so hot that they would lay with me in the sun to tan for only a few minutes then they would find a shaded spot on the grass or underneath the deck or underneath my lounge chair or go inside the gazebo. And now that they are naked wee have 40 degree weather :mad2:


I feel your pain! I groomed Chagall shorter yesterday and the temperatures here today plummeted too! Just posted to whine about it here http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/98793-do-poodles-control-weather.html#post1132001


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Haha! Cute hair cuts! Gotta love the Ridgeback look. lol. That's what I pictured when Matisse met a Ridgeback girl where there was love at first sight. I thought about a new designer breed. Nah....just kidding. You babies look adorable. The groomer did a great job! Love the flower bum in the picture. Looks like an Easter Poodle.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Haha! Cute hair cuts! Gotta love the Ridgeback look. lol. That's what I pictured when Matisse met a Ridgeback girl where there was love at first sight. *I thought about a new designer breed.* Nah....just kidding. You babies look adorable. The groomer did a great job! Love the flower bum in the picture. Looks like an Easter Poodle.


Ridgeoodle? Pooback? RidgePoo?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Ridgeoodle? Pooback? RidgePoo?


Dijondoodle

Get it? Rho*desian* + Poodle= Dijondoodle. haha.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Dijondoodle
> 
> Get it? Rho*desian* + Poodle= Dijondoodle. haha.


I like it.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Look how much Miu Miu resembles this picture. Her tilted head and her expression. LOL


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

I love it! great job!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

She's such a little actress


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness! How cute is that?! She is tilting her head up just like that dog in the picture. Love the light blue...Very cool!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't get myself to stop kissing their shaved faces. I'm afraid I'm going to make a bold spot on them. :hahaha:


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

My babies said:


> I can't get myself to stop kissing their shaved faces. I'm afraid I'm going to make a bold spot on them. :hahaha:


So does that mean that the faces are staying clean shaved even if you chose a different clip?


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> So does that mean that the faces are staying clean shaved even if you chose a different clip?


I miss the fluffy look on Gucci. He just looks like a teddy bear with the fluffiness. But I like kissing his bare face better. I like the shaved face on Miu Miu. She looks very girly.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

My babies said:


> I miss the fluffy look on Gucci. He just looks like a teddy bear with the fluffiness. But I like kissing his bare face better. I like the shaved face on Miu Miu. She looks very girly.


You probably also miss his fluffiness because he has been shaved off all over..... if you had a fluffy body and a smooth face you would get the best of both  

I agree, Miu Miu does look very pretty.... she's got a beautiful face


----------

